# Air Compressor Break-In?



## mshoward (Jan 7, 2010)

I just got my Hitachi Air Compressor. I have read on here some people talk about letting them run for a few minutes with the tank valves open to break-in the compressors. The manual does not mention any break-in period so I was not sure if I needed to do it. Also, the compressor is oil lubricated. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Not sure of this procedure but I would follow the owner's manual. On the other hand, people here are pretty informed folks. Flip a coin.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It should say to fill with correct amount of oil, open the tank drain and let run for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

That is what I did with both my oil lubed units. Filled it with oil speced in the manual. (usally 30wt ND), opened the valve and let it run for 1/2 hour. Then I changed it's oil out for 10w-30 Mobil1 (as per the manual). However, I only left this oil in there for 2 min and drained it again to remove the metal that was left over from the break in period... Compressors work great and I have never had one fail to start in the cold. Then again it does not get REAL cold here. The coldest it has been with my comp out is 16 degrees.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

My makita manual told me to run for 20 minutes or so with the valve open.

If the manual doesn't say do it, why not just do it anyway. it definitely won't hurt to do it


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I reckon my dewlt said to run for 15 min open. I seemed to get yelled at after 5 minutes.....



....Guess I shouldn't have brought it into the livingroom.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I say regardless of the manual, run it for 20-30 minutes with no pressure on the pump. That'll seat the rings without overheating the cylinder sleeve. Oil models get the pump oil changed after the first 8 hours, then according to service intervals.:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I reckon my dewlt said to run for 15 min open. I seemed to get yelled at after 5 minutes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....Guess I shouldn't have brought it into the livingroom.:laughing:


I got no yelling :laughing: It's pretty quiet


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

15 mins with valve open on my last two


----------



## mshoward (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna let it run for 20 min or so today.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I reckon my dewlt said to run for 15 min open. I seemed to get yelled at after 5 minutes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....Guess I shouldn't have brought it into the livingroom.:laughing:



i dont feel so bad about assembling and mounting my chopsaw stand in the kitchen last year now


----------

